# Updated Article: Timeshare Direct Exchanges!



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2013)

I believe I wrote this when the marketplace went live in 08, now ive updated it to help folks find direct exchange ads...and many never realized they dont count towards your ad credits!  post away!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_classified_ads/exchange_your_timeshare_for_free.html

Enjoy!


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 28, 2013)

OK, I'll give it a try!  Wasn't thinking about exchanging my week on the beach next summer but maybe someone needs it and has something else I would like.


----------

